# Recommend me a light for my ADA 60P



## RossMartin (31 Jul 2017)

Hi All,

just getting the kit together for a new High Tech planted tank. I have got the ADA 60P already but unsure about which light to go for.

Has anyone got any recommendations based upon experience? I'm wanting to grow HC!

Thanks in advance

Ross


----------



## Dan OB (31 Jul 2017)

Hi Ross, I've recently just set up my first Planted tank with an Ada 60-P and i used Twinstar LED 600E for my lighting, i think it looks great and it's doing a good job. I purchased mine from aquarium gardens! Here is a picture of the light on the tank:


----------



## RossMartin (31 Jul 2017)

Hi Dan,

A lovely looking tank! Why did you go for the 600E?? Also what other kit are you using on the tank? I need a new filter as well!!

Thanks Again

Ross


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan OB (1 Aug 2017)

I think the light goes really well with the aesthetics of tank, and they use this light at aquarium gardens (seen you tube videos) with good plant growing success. The only downside is it's not dimable, but that isn't a big deal for me. My 60-P Will always stay high tech. If i decided to go a little bigger  one day, say the EA 600 it will also be fine for that tank to  

I have just brought another tank EA 300 and might get this: https://www.co2supermarket.co.uk/chihiros-aquasky-led-aquarium-lighting-p467.htmlas as i have read good reviews, its got a similar design and its dimable so if i decide to go low tech should be fine. 

Ikea Besta stand. The filter is an Oase BioMaster Thermo 250 which i think is great and it means the heater isn't in the tank. Glassware and Regulator with solenoid were all sourced from Co2 supermarket; I am using a 2kg fire extinguisher and diffusing co2 with a JBL inline diffuser. I am currently dosing Evolution aqua 5ml daily. The substrate is Tropica topped with Tropica soil. 

Going to put a journal together soon, which i will try to give more detail. 

Cheers
Dan


----------



## RossMartin (1 Aug 2017)

Cheers Dan,

Really similar to what i am wanting to do. I have a Besta Stand already but was thinking of using a Fluval Roma 90 or 125 more for aesthetic reasons. Have you reinforced your Besta in anyway?

I was looking at the Oase Biomaster Thermo 250 as well! Do you find you need to adjust the flow on it?

I was going to use ADA Amazonia powder as i want to ensure HC can root properly.

What bubble rate do you run your CO2?

Sorry for all the questions!

Ross


----------



## Dan OB (2 Aug 2017)

Hi Ross, I have a little, i have used a  wooden baton to support the middle section and have mounted my extension socket on it, If i'm being honest if i could go back i would get a proper fish tank stand, so maybe the Fluval stand would be a good shout. 

The Oase Biomaster Thermo 250 flow can only be adjusted if you use there Outflow spray pipes, as this is where the vale/adjuster is, the one downside to this filter. However i find that the flow with Lilly pipes connected is perfect. I'm about 1bps at the moment. 

Cheers 
Dan


----------



## Mikeba (2 Aug 2017)

I have an ADA Aquasky 601, but I would not buy it again for 2 reasons:

Not dimmable: A LOT of light and sometimes hard to manage when battling algae
Resting on top of the aquarium: not so nice when you need to do work on your aquarium and also need light. A hanging kit would be awesome.
I think I would buy the Daytime leds if I would have too choose again.


----------



## kadoxu (2 Aug 2017)

Chihiros A-Series A601 is great and cheap(ish).

Our sponsors sell it:
http://www.hinterfeld.com/uk-chihir...lamp-12-65w-plant-fish-shrimp-light-20-120cm/

http://www.hinterfeld.com/chihiros-...m-fresh-water-led-lamp-12-65w-light-20-120cm/


----------



## RossMartin (2 Aug 2017)

Thanks for the responses.

I like the look of the Twinstar, but struggle to justify it over the Chihiros A-series. I also like the fact i can dim the Chihiros which as i haven't had much luck with planted tanks i like the idea of the dimmer.

Dan - The Oase 250 it is, i want to use lily pipes etc so like the idea of the extra flow but also i can get the heater out of the tank. They Hydor i had annoyed me as it meant another connection in the tubing when using an inline atomizer. It also meant i had to play with the tubing to get it all in the cabinet.


----------



## Dan OB (9 Aug 2017)

Dan OB said:


> The Oase Biomaster Thermo 250 flow can only be adjusted if you use there Outflow spray pipes, as this is where the vale/adjuster is, the one downside to this filter. However i find that the flow with Lilly pipes connected is perfect.
> 
> Cheers
> Dan



I just wanted to point out that i was wrong about this, you can adjust the flow from the head end. It really is a great filter!


----------



## Shinobi (9 Aug 2017)

I've grown carpets of HC and Glosso with the Chihiros A-series plus. It's a very powerful light but I unfortunately thinks it lacks the color rendition of a nice RGB, but it can undoubtedly grow plants and the dimming feature is very good


----------

